# Wonder why?



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I wonder why I never get anything done in the shop anymore?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

put the coffee machine next to it and you'd never have to leave.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

haha, thats great.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, coffee pot and a funnel in the corner, you'd be in business. LOL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wish I had a good excuse like that. Looks like the shop is greatly improved since I was down there.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I used to work on those money takers overseas. Now days they are all electronic none of the sounds of wheels a spinning.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trodery would be almost proud of ya, Bobby.. Luv the 'custom made' tool holders on the wall..

Where did you pick up the 'one armed bandit'.???..always wanted one of those..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like next to the one armed wonder, two multi armed machines also which can do more work than the one. Likely would beless expensive than a real one elsewhere.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> Yep, coffee pot and a funnel in the corner, you'd be in business. LOL


kegerator on the otherside.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> kegerator on the otherside.


Nice idea...but Bobby (and some others of us) ain't allowed to do that no mo'.......:headknock.


----------

